# R32 GTR Parts - Cat/Seatbelts



## BNR32x (Sep 15, 2021)

As above, looking for R32 GTR parts. In particular a stock cat to pass NCT as well as both Front seat belts, buckles, mounting bars etc.

Oem, factory, aftermarket, rare, anything considered. Looking to stockpile spares and bits and pieces!

Must be willing to ship to Ireland.


----------



## BNR32x (Sep 15, 2021)

Bump -


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

can you not use an aftermarket ( SARD or similar ) Cat ? 
I have an OEM R32 unit spare inc heat sheild


----------



## BNR32x (Sep 15, 2021)

zimmersquirt said:


> can you not use an aftermarket ( SARD or similar ) Cat ?
> I have an OEM R32 unit spare inc heat sheild


Hi there,

I'm not sure if an aftermarket cat will pass.

Would you sell the original cat?


----------

